# hellanzb

## FizzyWidget

Could some dev change the requirement of hellanzb to use app-arch/unrar-gpl instead of app-arch/unrar-3.8.5 as this will resolve a block, and update the build a bit  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Carps,

Please post a bug at bugs.gentoo.org. That gets the problem into the developers work queue.

Many devs do not read the forums, so your post may not help

----------

